# 2004 GTO 12 sec sleeper possible?



## 04goatman (Sep 4, 2009)

I believe the GTO is the best luxury muscle car that GM has made, I cant really count the CTSV, because I cannot afford one. 

Saying that I have just purchased a 2004 GTO 6 speed with 40k on it. I want to modify this car to run 12.0 sec 1/4 miles..And keep it basically stock. No obvious mods, except headers and a quiet aftermarket exhaust (if necessary). I was thinking of 3.73 or 3.91 gears, ported throttle body and intake and of course a good PC tune. Is there a feasible way that I can do this w/o looking or sounding obvious? I am not opposed to hidden mods like ported and polished stock heads and roller rockers; I am all about getting the most out of what I already have to work with. Any ideas from you all, or any packages you already know of?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

A stock 04 GTO was about a mid to high 13 sec car some was driven into the low 13's. I stick with the 10hp for every tenth in the quarter rule. It varies, but thats what I usally go by. Things that may help you to acheave a low 12's are:


1) Driver: Good driving skills will help you
2) Gearing
3) Bolt ons: Allthough each one of them will give you small amounts of power but they will add up
4) Tune
5) Tires
6) Nitrous: 50-100 shot. I'm not a NO2 fan myself but you could consider it
7) Small cam: 218-220 range with 114-116 LSA shouldn't be that noticeable
8) Suspension: getting rid of the slop could help the car launch of the line quicker, better weight transfer, reduce wheel hop, and get the power to the ground more effectively
9) Short shifter: Keep you from blowing shifts and rip off quicker shifts: I prefer a GMM Ripshifter
10) Clutch
11) General drag racing stuff: weather, DA, track prep, ect..
12) Heads: LS6 243 casting or Ported Stock heads


----------



## 04goatman (Sep 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for that, I really believe the gears will be a good improvement. Would you go with 3.73 or 3.91? How do they behave? Is my right arm going to get stronger from shifting so much, LOL?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No problem. I don't have personal experiance with changing the gearing in the GTO. I like the way mine is. There are some members on the forum that have, maybe they can jump on and help you.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

04goatman said:


> I believe the GTO is the best luxury muscle car that GM has made, I cant really count the CTSV, because I cannot afford one.


CTSV's have 2 doors to many. What about the Cadillac XLR or XLR-V? However, I can't afford one of those either.:seeya


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

HP11 said:


> CTSV's have 2 doors to many.


The two door will be available for 2011.


----------

